
Energetics of vertical kilometer foot races; is steeper cheaper? - js2
http://jap.physiology.org/content/early/2015/11/23/japplphysiol.00546.2015
======
js2
Full paper is unfortunately behind a paywall. Reporting on the paper here:

[http://gizmodo.com/this-45-degree-treadmill-just-revealed-
so...](http://gizmodo.com/this-45-degree-treadmill-just-revealed-something-
fascin-1749332372)

------
kristianp
> At all angles and speeds tested, both walking and running involved having at
> least one foot on the ground at all times.

That doesn't sound like running to me?

